# Looking for a club in Orange Ca.



## spedrcr (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm coming over from the darkside(downhill & freeride) and am starting to ride road. I was wanting to know of club rides in the orange/anaheim area. Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

*OC Clubs*



spedrcr said:


> I'm coming over from the darkside(downhill & freeride) and am starting to ride road. I was wanting to know of club rides in the orange/anaheim area. Thanks for any assistance.


Take a look at www.socalcycling.com It has a list of all USCF clubs and you should be able to find one in Orange County. Local bike shops are also a good place to check.


----------



## spedrcr (Aug 7, 2004)

Thanks for the lead. Do you know any good high end shops in the area for Colnago or Litespeed?

Greg


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

*Live in Colorado now*



spedrcr said:


> Thanks for the lead. Do you know any good high end shops in the area for Colnago or Litespeed?


I moved to Colorado back in 95. I just keep an eye on the website because I still have friends who race back in California and I check their results. Best bet would be to look at the Group Ride link and go out to the Como Street ride on Sunday and ask around. If that ride is still as strong as it was when I left you will have no problem finding someone who can refer you to a high end shop. The link is buried under training.

Here is the link - http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/frGroupRides.htm

Good Luck!


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

Canyon Velo does a sat ride in Orange. www.canyonvelo.org for info. Plus my LBS in Diamond Bar (Diamond Bar Cyclery) is a Colnago dealer, www.teamdbc.com .


----------



## CT2 (Feb 19, 2004)

spedrcr said:


> Thanks for the lead. Do you know any good high end shops in the area for Colnago or Litespeed?
> 
> Greg


http://lagunacyclery.net/site/index.cfm


----------



## spedrcr (Aug 7, 2004)

BrokenSpoke said:


> I moved to Colorado back in 95. I just keep an eye on the website because I still have friends who race back in California and I check their results. Best bet would be to look at the Group Ride link and go out to the Como Street ride on Sunday and ask around. If that ride is still as strong as it was when I left you will have no problem finding someone who can refer you to a high end shop. The link is buried under training.
> 
> Here is the link - http://www.socalcycling.com/Group Rides/frGroupRides.htm
> 
> Good Luck!


BrokenSpoke,

I found a Colnago dealer in Hermosa beach and ordered a C50 Yesterday. Now the fun of waiting to build it. I will post pics when I get it. I Will still keep my Fondriest but look forward to the new steed!


----------



## cjwill (Apr 2, 2003)

*www.OCW.org = Ornage County Wheelman*

I currrently belong to the Orange County Wheelman's club, Paramount is the race team, I will be joinning next season. OCW has a friendly saturday's in that fact every day os the week, there is another large club Bicycle Club of Irvine= www.BCI.com really large club and friendly. if you are looking for smaller club Orange County Rebal Riders= www.ocrebels.com. and a slue of other clubs. 

If you need any further e-mail and we'll hook you up with a group. 

I / We start at 8am on Saturdays at the corner of Main & Mc Arthur near John Wayne airport.

[email protected]


----------



## spedrcr (Aug 7, 2004)

cjwill said:


> I currrently belong to the Orange County Wheelman's club, Paramount is the race team, I will be joinning next season. OCW has a friendly saturday's in that fact every day os the week, there is another large club Bicycle Club of Irvine= www.BCI.com really large club and friendly. if you are looking for smaller club Orange County Rebal Riders= www.ocrebels.com. and a slue of other clubs.
> 
> If you need any further e-mail and we'll hook you up with a group.
> 
> ...


I met with a couple of the rebel riders this morning on the Santa Anna river trail. Very nice people. I work on Saturdays and my weekend consist of Sunday and Monday. I will check the other clubs you mentioned and thanks for the leads!


Greg


----------



## maSSpayne (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey Spedrcr,
There's also a club/team in Fullerton called Team Velocity. They also have rides all thru the week. 
Here's a link:
http://teamvelocity.org


----------

